
Ebola death toll rises to at least 2,296: WHO - anigbrowl
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/09/09/us-health-ebola-toll-idUSKBN0H41MW20140909
======
chakalakasp
For what it is worth, if you wish to keep up on this topic (and candidly, you
will want to keep up with this topic), then an excellent resource is the
mailing list for the International Society for Infectious Diseases, called
PROMED. The stories posted there are relevant and the list is mainly read by
epidemiologists and other relevant medical professionals. It is a good
resource for reporters trying to keep track of the stories (The Economist, for
example references PROMED quite often), and occasionally features some very
insightful commentary from people who are the leaders in these fields.
[http://promedmail.org](http://promedmail.org)

~~~
anigbrowl
That's a great link, thank you.

------
unclebunkers
I'm not sure I fully understand. This is fewer deaths than many seasonal
influenza outbreaks (with more flu deaths in fewer months). How deadly is
this, because so far, it hasn't had the impact I expected?

~~~
drhodes
here's a more comprehensive, recent (10/8/14) study with plots showing
exponential growth in transmission. They have projections out to january 2015

[http://currents.plos.org/outbreaks/article/obk-14-0036-early...](http://currents.plos.org/outbreaks/article/obk-14-0036-early-
epidemic-dynamics-of-the-west-african-2014-ebola-outbreak-estimates-derived-
with-a-simple-two-parameter-model/)

Btw, reddit.com/r/ebola is doing a fine job collecting relevant news on the
outbreak.

~~~
jaekwon
This study seems to be overly optimistic about the ability to control the
outbreak... thus projecting 25K cases by the end of 2014 yet only projecting
140K cases overall.

------
christkv
I've fount the TWIV podcast to be very helpful to see through the fear
mongering. They do a special on ebola , risks and treatments under way
[http://www.twiv.tv/2014/08/10/twiv-297/](http://www.twiv.tv/2014/08/10/twiv-297/)

------
marcus_holmes
You know how at the start of disaster movies you see odd clips of the news
with reports of whatever's going to cause the disaster being reported in the
background while they establish your empathy with the characters?

That's how I feel whenever a report on the Ebola epidemic pops up. Like here.

------
fourstar
Good VICE segment on the current epidemic in Africa:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XasTcDsDfMg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XasTcDsDfMg)

------
Fjolsvith
A really good book that predicted this outbreak back in 1994 is called "The
Coming Plague: Newly Emerging Diseases in a World Out of Balance" by Laurie
Garrett. She actually has an excellent chapter on the Ebola virus and
explained how this disease is so virulent. Ebola mutates very rapidly.

~~~
dredmorbius
Good book, but no, the mutation rate _isn 't_ particularly high for Ebola.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I believe this refutes your statement:

[http://www.ibtimes.com/origin-ebola-outbreak-may-be-bat-
viru...](http://www.ibtimes.com/origin-ebola-outbreak-may-be-bat-virus-has-
rapid-mutation-rate-1673118)

300 mutations since May?

------
yournemesis
I thought this was a link to a list of all the names of the people who had
died.

